# Found a 3-way 2.0 system (PC speaker) @ affordable price...Is it worth the price ?



## dissel (Aug 12, 2012)

hello to all experts,

I just looking for crystal clear sound for my daily music needs and found this 

Computer Speakers price, Buy Genius SP-HF1800A Three Way HiFi Wood, PC Speakers Review - Infibeam.com

Is this product worth the price...it got 50w RMS power. 

Not looking/expecting bass from these, no proper review on the net, some says it is failed project/speaker...some praise it. Too many youtube video but none actually said anything.

I liked the looks, got twitter support , 4 inch mid, 4 inch woofer, treble control.

I recently bought F&D A-520 planing to sell to my cousin if this really worth.

I know none of us here own it.....I just looking for suggestion. 

Or please tell me this is a bad idea.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
check out the amazing clarity of Beat Dominator - 'Bass Can You Hear Me' song.

I never heard this song so clearly.....keep in mind that record in home video camera.

Genius SP-HF 1800A - YouTube

check the balance sound on above mentioned video after 30 sec.


----------



## dissel (Aug 13, 2012)

Searching for a PC speaker which can produce clean sound as well as pocket friendly at the same time, I found this in infibeam couple weeks ago.

Search for review but found very less, then read every review/user feedback (negative & positive) from Amazon and .uk,Newegg etc etc and watch every video available on youtube, I decided to give a try. So here it is.  

Delivered yesterday (24/8) at Night

After unwrapping - 500 gram bubble wrap at-least  

*i.imgur.com/3tpbxl.jpg

Size Comparison - With Logitech X-540's Satellite

*i.imgur.com/gaAX8l.jpg

Size Comparison - After Unwrap head to head stand up besides Dell ST2220L (Both are same height)

*i.imgur.com/756MLl.jpg

After setup it looks something like these - Wish I able to put them in same level.

*i.imgur.com/mzu4hl.jpg

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## dissel (Aug 25, 2012)

*My Feedback / Review :- Genious SP HF-1800A & F&D A-520 Subwoofer only Duets.*



*Test Rig :- *

_*Sound Source:-*_  Windows 7 running Foobar2000 / Mac Lion running VLC player (All latest version) - No Eq tweak used.
*Sound Card / Pre.Amp :-* Fiio E7 connected as DAC Usb sound source at Max volume to fed the signal in this two seperate set of spekaer.
*Speakers used :-*  Genius SP HF-1800A and FD-A520's Subwoofer only.

(Below the picture,but not set in this way during the test)

*i.imgur.com/7GnFNl.jpg

The main speaker HF-1800A installed as far as possible from each other in a 10x12 room with medium amount of 
furniture and the sub woofer from A-520 kept near the doorway that it can't over power the 1800a's output/sound. 
There is no obstacle in between those speaker and listening area. All three speaker set 4 feet away from the actual 
listening area. 

During the test most of the time HF-1800a set in 50 percent of Volume,Bass,Treble and A520's sub 
set 50% volume and 75% bass…and the room filled with the sound loudly.Never feel under power speaker or quite 
speaker. In some songs there is need to turn down the volume from 1800a's speaker itself.


Software media player's volume set as per requirement/suitable.In four and half hour audion never experienced any 
rattling or cracking sound from HF - 1800a.


*Song format:-*

1.Mp3 encoded in 320kbps CBR/VBR mode,didn't used any low bit rate song
2.FLAC format
3.Orginal CD ripped in High Quality WAV format.

I tested very limited handpicked songs from my library in the whole listing session but some songs really take my 
breath which desserve to mention here as for thier clearity as well as total presentation/reproduction. Some of 
them I discover hidden instrumetion which I never heard before. Before this listening session I played HF1800A 
(only) casually and everytime I felt the presents of active Tweeter all the time, in this test no exception.

I played regular Bollywood Track,Hip-Hop,Blues,Rock,Trance,Instrumenatal etc etc. Though I completely missed out Jazz and Fusion gen.

*Songs I love to Revisit again:-*

1.Jo Bhi Main Kaheina chahoon - Rockstar
2.Ho Sanna - Ek Deewana Tha 

(These two song literally killed me,never heard such a way)

3.Dare - Gorillaz 
4.Feel Good Inc - Gorillaz

(Found new instrumetion/musical note which I don't know there)

5.Hotel California - Eagles 

(I know this a benchmark song, enjoyed very much)

6.Eyes On Fire - Blue Foundation
7.Rendezvous - Craig David
8.Aisha - Armin Van Buuren feat. Gaia

(Ohh my goodness.....Love to play again and again)

9.Pretty Girls (Benny Benassi Remix) - Project X OST
10.Ray Ban Vision - Project X OST

(New musical note/vocal found in later one)

11.Changes - 2 Pac
12.Tagore on Strings - Pandit Tarun Bhattacharya - Full Album (Mind Blowing)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Songs I totally disapoints *(Don't know what went wrong,maybe I expect too much from this budget set)

1.Kun Faya Kun - Rockstar
2.The Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin
3.Starstruck - Lady GaGa Faet.Space Cowboy & Flo Rida


Else I played many other song in this test,but these I cleary remember even 5 hours later.


----------



## dissel (Aug 26, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/jTRJfl.jpg

*Disclaimer:-*

Please note I don't claim this the best system a user can buy or those are perfect speaker or these can produce
crystal clear/balance sound or anything (only a studio monitor can do that),but those seems almost perfect for my 
need. Please also note I tested the speaker by myself without any knowledge of professional sound mastering and 
such and very limited/budget resource used....so I don't claim the test procedure is even right.

P.S:- I liked to include here that I don't own any high-end PC-Speaker and my complete usage for Music so I jump 
on this, I don't game at all.

List of other PC speaker I own ;-

Creative Cambridge Soundworks SW320 2.1 (10 years)
Logitech X-540 5.1 (4 Years)
F & D V560 2.0 USB (Less than 6 Months)
F & D A-520 (1 Month +)


----------



## jenimukanna (May 13, 2013)

how did you connect fd woofer and two way speakers with amb ?


----------



## josin (May 14, 2013)

Gr8 review. I too was searching for a like system...after seeing this i decided to buy one . Thanks man


----------



## The Incinerator (May 14, 2013)

Would love to know the sound quality minus the .1 module.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 14, 2013)

Hi .... Nice Review  .... Please also post Gaming & Movie  Review's ..... I also own Logitech X-540 5.1 Plunged onto Creavtive Sound Blaster 5.1 .... & Placed in a 5-way surround manner to get optimum Movies & gaming experience. although i use then in stereo mode for listening to music ......


----------



## dissel (May 15, 2013)

Oh ! I completely forget I made a thread like these in this forum...sorry for replying late.



jenimukanna said:


> how did you connect fd woofer and two way speakers with amb ?



I connect FD sub & the mentioned speaker by using Fiio E7 (which is a headphone DAC+AMP)but if you plan to drive something like these via your PC's sound card you can use 'Belkin Rock Star' which can pretty cost effective way to implement.

Expl ;- I acquired  a 'Belkin Rock Star' later and used with my Mac Mini (mid 2011 model) and Cowon D2+ PMP to drive these particular system and it is handle quite easy. 

With 'Belkin Rock Star' you can hook up more than 2 system, but make sure your source signal (amp/soundcard/dac) must be powerful. 



josin said:


> Gr8 review. I too was searching for a like system...after seeing this i decided to buy one . Thanks man



Glad to know that my post help you, If you planning for system like these or you want to use unused woofer for another system, always remember both system's RMS power must be equal or nearly same,else powerful one overpowering with other.

Exmpl ;- Here Genius HF 1800 each ratings 25w RMS of tatal = 50w RMS.
                    FD Sub 20w RMS.
All component got the same rating and it perfectly synced each other.    



The Incinerator said:


> Would love to know the sound quality minus the .1 module.



Don't understand the meaning of your question but if you looking for the sound quality HF 1800, I found this review @ FK product page....else  there are countless review for this set in Amazon.


> Best 2.0 out there with 3-way cofig at affordable budget !
> First thanks to FK to present this gem to my doorstep by lighting fast delivery system....Thanks a ton.
> 
> Ok.where to start ? For my point of view this the best 3 way active speaker out there which can deliver clear mid and high with sufficient amount of bass.
> ...



Now I like to add here with the help of additional subwoofer just I tried to implement here this set of speaker can outshine any genre. 



Hakimtai said:


> Hi .... Nice Review  .... Please also post Gaming & Movie  Review's ..... I also own Logitech X-540 5.1 Plunged onto Creavtive Sound Blaster 5.1 .... & Placed in a 5-way surround manner to get optimum Movies & gaming experience. although i use then in stereo mode for listening to music ......



I didn't connect it with X-540, it for SIZE reference purpose only.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 15, 2013)

NO .......... not connect it to x-540 i wanted it know how the system performs in movies & games ......... That's all .......... If you do not play games just play a movies one like die hard 4 or some good summer block buster & tell us how was your experience with the new system .........


----------



## josin (May 15, 2013)

ordered it from infibeam on 14th but they have not even approved my order till now.ought to have selected the COD option Flipkart is way better.


----------

